# Sur le montant des travaux en régie, (hors TVA), l’entrepreneur accorde un rabais....



## vampire5

Sempre io con il mio contratto (portate pazienza!), apro un secondo topic per una cosa importante, in questo caso il problema è un refuso di chi ha compilato il contratto.

Sur le montant des travaux en régie, (hors TVA), l’entrepreneur accorde un rabais et escompte selon contract l’escompte pour paiement dans les *45 *jours à compter de la réception de la facture par la Direction des travaux.

La parola "contract" infatti non è francese. Quale sarebbe secondo voi la parola giusta ? Verrebbe da dire "contrat" ma la traduzione non mi torna. Le due parole "escompte" sono tutte e due dei sostantivi o una è la terza persona del verbo "escompter" ?? Perchè sono così vicine, non capisco. Non è che manca anche qualche preposizione ? Io l'ho tradotta così togliendo il passo incriminato ma non so se il significato può essere alterato:

Sull'importo dei lavori a regia, (IVA esclusa), l'impresa accorda una riduzione e uno sconto sul pagamento entro 45 giorni dal ricevimento della fattura dalla Direzione dei lavori.

Certo così la frase ha un senso ma è proprio quello originale secondo voi ? Aiutatemi per favore!!

Grazie!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Vampire 
Sicuro/a che la frase sia stata scritta da madrelingua francese?  

Non ci capisco granché, ma, secondo me nella prima parte del testo "escompte" è verbo (escompter) coniugato alla terza singolare. 

Potrebbe essere "l’entrepreneur accorde un rabais et escompte*,* selon contrat*,* _*l’*_escompte pour paiement dans les 45 jours à compter de la réception de la facture par la Direction des travaux".
Dato che il secondo "escompte" è preceduto _dall'articolo determinativo_, farebbe pensare che in precedenza, nel contratto, si parli di uno sconto previsto solo se il pagamento avviene entro 45 giorni dal ricevimento della fattura. 

Forse, "... l'impresa concede una riduzione e sconta (cioè detrae), come stabilito da contratto, lo sconto (previsto) in caso di pagamento entro 45 giorni dal ricevimento della fattura".


----------



## sorry66

vampire5 said:


> Sur le montant des travaux en régie, (hors TVA), l’entrepreneur accorde un rabais et escompte selon contract l’escompte pour paiement dans les *45 *jours à compter de la réception de la facture par la Direction des travaux.


Sono d'accordo con Anja.

Je dirais: 'l’entrepreneur accorde un rabais et l'escompte est valable si (selon le contrat) le paiement est reçu dans les 45 jours.......'


----------



## tyb_ud

Ciao Vampire...e ciao a tutti 

Sono a mia volta d'accordo con i due senior members. L'autore non sembra essere di madrelingua infatti.
La frase proposta da Sorry66 in francese, inoltre, sembra davvero essere la più probabile e vicina all'intenzione dell'autore.

Tuttavia mi pare il caso di non dimenticare che, stavolta, più che un problema di traduzione c'è quello di indovinare cosa l'autore volesse dire davvero perchè è la frase ad essere stata  scritta in modo ambiguo ed approssimato. Qualunque tentativo di riscrittura del passo proposto è un tentativo e basta, poichè necessariamente si deve indovinare il pensiero di qualcuno che non conosciamo e di cui non sappiamo che cosa intendesse davvero dire. Una cosa è tradurre, altro è fare lettura del pensiero. Sicuramente manca un'adeguata punteggiatura; è questo che impedisce, di fatto, di capire il pensiero originario.
Il passo in cui sembra dire che " l'imprenditore sconta uno sconto" non è né elegante, né tecnico, e non assicura la necessaria chiarezza alla frase nel suo complesso.

Poichè richiedi la traduzione in italiano, ti proporrei la seguente che, per chiarezza, non deve essere troppo letterale, a mio parere:

" SuL totale ( o montante)  dei lavori a regìa (o appaltati),  (IVA esclusa) l'imprenditore garantisce, in base agli accordi contrattuali, uno sconto. Tale riduzione sarà riconosciuta (oppure "applicata")  per tutti i pagamenti effettuati entro 45 gg dalla data di ricevimento della fattura da parte della Direzione Lavori "

Non va bene quindi scrivere: " accorda una riduzione e uno sconto " perchè il concetto appare ridondante e ha l'effetto di confondere chi legge, insinuando un elemento di ambiguità.
Spero ti sia di un qualche aiuto.

Un cordiale saluto


----------



## sorry66

tyb_ud said:


> Tuttavia mi pare il caso di non dimenticare che, stavolta, più che un problema di traduzione c'è quello di indovinare cosa l'autore volesse dire davvero perchè è la frase ad essere stata scritta in modo ambiguo ed approssimato. Qualunque tentativo di riscrittura del passo proposto è un tentativo e basta, poichè necessariamente si deve indovinare il pensiero di qualcuno che non conosciamo e di cui non sappiamo che cosa intendesse davvero dire.


C'est si vrai! Et c'est dommage que les gens ne vérifient pas des textes dans la langue originale avant de demander une traduction.


tyb_ud said:


> Sicuramente manca un'adeguata punteggiatura; è questo che impedisce, di fatto, di capire il pensiero originario.


Je pense que quoi qu'en fait avec la ponctuation, la phrase ne tourne pas rond! Il y a quelque chose d'autre qui manque!


tyb_ud said:


> Il passo in cui sembra dire che " l'imprenditore sconta uno sconto" non è né elegante, né tecnico, e non assicura la necessaria chiarezza alla frase nel suo complesso.


C'est vraiment inélégant!


----------



## tyb_ud

sorry66 said:


> C'est si vrai! Et c'est dommage que les gens ne vérifient pas des textes dans la langue originale avant de demander une traduction.
> 
> Je pense que quoi qu'en fait avec la ponctuation, la phrase ne tourne pas rond! Il y a quelque chose d'autre qui manque!
> 
> C'est vraiment inélégant!



Je suis tout à fait d'accord: Merci et à bientot


----------

